# Financial Aid for Third World International Students



## Aarony (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm currently a pastor intern in a local reformed baptist church in Malaysia. Expositional preaching and reformed teaching is relatively scarce here. Same goes for reformed theological training. Liberalism's grip is quite annoying in this parts of the world!

Planning to start seminary early 2011 (Spring) in America. Need to start applying soon!

WTS, WSCal have an international student scholarship fund, but I think the application date is over.

I'm very keen on SBTS, but can't find any scholarship information for international students. Can anyone hook me up with Dr. Al Mohler? 

Been thinking of RTS too, particularly Jackson campus because of the affordability factor of living costs. Current Malaysian currency exchange rate is 3.5 against the US dollar.

Any advice brothers?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2010)

Keep applying.

When you pick a place, sometimes nearby church families may give a room to international students to stay in while studying.

Are you allowed to work in American while studying?

Will you be returning to Malaysia once finished?

Anda orang Melayu?


----------



## mjmacvey (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wanted to clarify that you have not missed any deadlines for Westminster Seminary California, especially if you are looking to start Spring 2011. You do need to apply for admission before we can consider you for aid. For more information regarding the application process, visit our website here: Westminster Seminary California admissions 

Feel free to email me if I can be of any help: [email protected]


----------



## Aarony (Mar 16, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Keep applying.
> 
> When you pick a place, sometimes nearby church families may give a room to international students to stay in while studying.
> 
> ...


 
Saya bukan orang Melayu tetapi orang Cina Malaysia. Saya pasti akan kembali ke Malaysia untuk membesarkan negara Tuhan Yesus Kristus.
Translation: "Am not a Malay, but Chinese Malaysian. Will return to Malaysia to extend Christ's Kingdom." 

I believe I'm allowed to work to a maximum number of hours per week, based on the international study visa. Working out the local financial support of like-minded churches here for my theological training. Yes, I need to start applying. 

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




mjmacvey said:


> Just wanted to clarify that you have not missed any deadlines for Westminster Seminary California, especially if you are looking to start Spring 2011. You do need to apply for admission before we can consider you for aid. For more information regarding the application process, visit our website here: Westminster Seminary California admissions
> 
> Feel free to email me if I can be of any help: [email protected]



Thanks for clarifying Mark. Am narrowing down seminary choices with my pastors. We have Michael Horton's "Christless Christianity" and other books at our church's Pilgrims bookstore ministry. I'll try to get my TOEFL english test exam done soon which is a requirement in the application.


----------

